# Anyone know of a Good Screen Recorder?



## Reikhan (Apr 8, 2010)

I was hoping to do some Youtube vids of some games but i can't find a good enough Screen Recorder for the PC that can capture sound and not butcher the gameplay with lag and the video quality would actually come out decent.

I'm currently using BB Flashback as my software but i'm having a hard time with more animated games such as Marvel vs Capcom.

Any advice? Suggestions?


----------



## Vjum (Apr 8, 2010)

Fraps is a good one and it also displays frames per second.
http://www.fraps.com/


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 9, 2010)

wegame is very nice!
http://www.wegame.com/
it only works with a specific list of games but the list is pretty long so chances are that it will be supported^^
you have to register there though. but its completely free, its just for your gallery where your screenshots and videos can easily be uploaded to.
it doesnt eat up a lot of ressources, too!


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 9, 2010)

wegame is nice, xfire is nice and fraps is the best if you have the hdd space/speed


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 9, 2010)

Vjum said:


> Fraps is a good one and it also displays frames per second.
> http://www.fraps.com/



I used fraps once and it made a 700MB video of ten seconds.

Can't fraps format anything? Because faps is not good enough for me.
It is very bad.


----------



## doublezingo (Apr 9, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I used fraps once and it made a 700MB video of ten seconds.
> 
> Can't fraps format anything? Because faps is not good enough for me.
> It is very bad.


If you want the highest quality possible source material, the best option is Fraps.
But the full version of Fraps actually costs money. So OP/You would probably be much happier with wegame or xfire.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 11, 2010)

I use Growler Guncam myself. It's pretty efficient when it comes to file size, as far as I can remember, but it's been a long time since I used it properly.

-F


----------



## Runefox (Apr 11, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I used fraps once and it made a 700MB video of ten seconds.
> 
> Can't fraps format anything? Because faps is not good enough for me.
> It is very bad.



700MB in 10 seconds? That's a little much. It really depends on your screen resolution, whether or not you're using the Half Size mode, and what frame rate you're recording at. If you're trying to capture 1920x1080 at 60fps, you bet your ass you'll get 700MB in 10 seconds.


----------



## bustel (Apr 13, 2010)

I know a good screen recorder there is Screen VidShor, to me has very much helped.


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 13, 2010)

Best ones IMO are Camtasia or Fraps


----------



## bustel (May 25, 2010)

I know very good screen recorder program there is Screen VidShot.


----------



## Taralack (May 25, 2010)

holy necro batman


----------



## Debacle (May 25, 2010)

WeGame is free and records in fairly good quality, but the files it comes out with are massive and the program seems to be a weightload on the system.
Fraps is alot lighter and easier to use, it also seems more compatible, downside is that it's not free.


----------



## Apollo (May 25, 2010)

Again, we *really* should get vBulletin to not allow people to post to threads over a certain age.


----------



## Slyck (May 28, 2010)

Hypercam?


----------



## Janglur (May 29, 2010)

Fraps and Camstudio are the only half-assed programs i've EVER been able to find these days.  They work pretty good and are authentically free.


----------



## DMC_fan (Jun 8, 2010)

Taski might help, it's a free screen recorder for 3D games developed by Camstudio team.


----------

